# My dilemma ...Shelter in place or head to BOL



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Though I would rather shelter in place, I have an issue in my town that will likely force me to head for my BOL sooner than later incase of SHTF conditions... A Maximum security prison less than a mile from my home. I've been told that if the grid goes down, the prisoners will eventually get out. What are your thoughts ?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good defense If you are on your own ground no one knows it better than you. If you are on the run you are fair game.
Range stakes and range cards for the property and learn to shoot. They are in prison for being stupid not brave.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Your are fair game anywhere you are in SHTF but I seen you said MAX prison those guys are murders rapists etc stupid maybe but they will also be animalistic if you do hang around especially within a mile expect to see a large number of them all at once they do form gangs in prisons and those groups will remain together as they are already outside the law a WWROL they will not see anything but opportunity this is a worst case scenario for bugging in if they do escape expect to face an armed violent coordinated group that's willing to suffer losses to achieve their goals. So unless you got a couple machine guns tucked away id get out of dodge city. Plus there's a lot to be said for bugging out if you know what your doing its a lot safer than bugging in in my opinion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Am I being a bit picky to ask everyone on this forum to STOP USING THE STUPID PHRASE "SHELTER IN PLACE"!

Sorry Slippy has been dealing with bank regulations today and is not a happy man.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've heard this stuff before about prisons. Fact is, it takes electricity to unlock them, not to lock them. And when commercial electricity is lost & backup generator activated everything goes to lockdown.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Am I being a bit picky to ask everyone on this forum to STOP USING THE STUPID PHRASE "SHELTER IN PLACE"!
> 
> Sorry Slippy has been dealing with bank regulations today and is not a happy man.


I guess I don't understand your issue with the phrase. Bug in vs Shelter in place... they are the same thing in my mind. Cheer up Slippy !


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> I've heard this stuff before about prisons. Fact is, it takes electricity to unlock them, not to lock them. And when commercial electricity is lost & backup generator activated everything goes to lockdown.


that makes sense until you consider that there is a manual release on all of it for emergencies and how long before thousands of prisoners overpower 25-35 guards that's if they decided to stick around hopefully theres no bleeding hearts in them and they just leave them to rot but hell with electricity some prisons have to call in outside support to keep their prisoners detained. Trust me if i was a guard and all hell was breaking loose last thing i am concerned about is dieing for a job i am not getting paid for and my family is never gonna see a pension. the best you could hope for would be for the guards to lock everything down successfully before prisoners find anything out take every gun with them and leave


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Taking a small number of defenders out of a well defend spot is not easy. Long term if you do not have away to counter or leave it could get rough but a large number running your way mean a lot of easy targets.
Who knows what is right all I know is we aint leaving and anyone that intends on taking it is going to lose.
That is why we prepare and train.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> I've heard this stuff before about prisons. Fact is, it takes electricity to unlock them, not to lock them. And when commercial electricity is lost & backup generator activated everything goes to lockdown.


 If the grid stays down, who is going to feed these losers? What happens when they run out of food ? I'd be alright with leaving them locked up, but that wont happen I'm guessing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Armed Iowa said:


> I guess I don't understand your issue with the phrase. Bug in vs Shelter in place... they are the same thing in my mind. Cheer up Slippy !


Sorry Armed Iowa, did not mean anything against you.
Its just that the phrase was overused in my opinion last year during the Boston Marathon Bombing. I found it to be irritating and a liberal version of cower under your kitchen table while some law breaker runs wild. I'll try and be a bit more cheerful...
"Defend My Rights on my Property" is how I choose to describe it. Or "fight my way back to my property where I will defend my rights" is another way for me to describe my intentions...
On a separate note, Dodd Frank and The (Un) Patriot Act has got the banking industry turned on its freakin' head.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Shelter in place" has become a liberal term for do nothing and wait for rescue . I personal chose action


----------



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> I've heard this stuff before about prisons. Fact is, it takes electricity to unlock them, not to lock them. And when commercial electricity is lost & backup generator activated everything goes to lockdown.


Not entirely true, new federal prisons are like that where as state prisons are usually many decades old. Though in my state they do have back up generators in all the prisons. The magnetic locks would go down in time, if the guards aren't out by the state pens are issues to consider. Did my fare share of research when I found out my friend was considering a bug out location near a prison that this state refers to as gladiator school.

The real question I have for the OP is what kind of prison is it, because a Maximum Security Facility could be a choice location for acquisition of supplies in a permanent off grid situation such as Zombies or a nuclear event. Or in the event of something like plague or EMP it would be a huge detriment as that would be a lot of openly hostile people who were expecting never to be able to access the free world again. So the question you should ask yourself without more information about the prison is this, how many hostiles are there and are you ready to defend your home against half that number while still keeping a strong line of world defenses. Call me paranoid but I personally would be looking for somewhere else to move to quite a while ago... Sorry if I freaked you out any, but you know my whole shtick about knowledge is power. I would rather arm you with something you need never deal with then leave you stranded as it were

As for bugging out over bugging in. There are a lot of arguments for or against it in either case. More than anything I would question how accessible either is to you, if you have a bug out site how easy is it for you to go and build a proper shelter, or would you basically drop yourself out in the woods. It's far easier to build a shelter under your house than it is to erect one in the woods. But it is a bit suspicious when your buying things for construction that go into your house but none of it or hardly any of it comes back out. I can argue in either direction for either case. But on limited information, just with the prison being so near I with that info alone would say take your BOB and gtfo.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

OK...

where to start, a bol in a safer area or have a bunker, less than a mile from a max security prison....

me go bol, the guards on duty will attempt to contain until over run, what's that give you?? a few hours??

then you already have gang dynamics inside, so there maybe a small battle inside wile trying for control

then the instant mass of ****wits on the streets, causing havoc

so let's say you have 2 hours to get the f out of there (been conservative) 

so a bunker to become your tomb, or a bol miles away (in your direction of the prison) off the beaten path... already stocked so you need a present packaged Bob to get there, its clear what I would do 

oh most prisons have back up generators.... keep that in mind, but no way in hell would I bug in at home with that threat, no way.....


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

That's a good time to go on the offense. Head over to the prison and start shooting them BEFORE they can get out. If you miss any, they'll head the other way and you'll be good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a couple connection in the Wisconsin prison system, I have to pose that question to them. They have been a round a long time and been at many different State prisons.
PS they work for the system no live there.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

If you can, Do a moat and bailey around your land. If you are that worried about prisoners, they will have a tough time getting in with that, they wouldn't be able to loot and carry things out if is there. Doesn't have to be too deep or too wide - 2metres deep by 5 metres wide, job done. 

If that isn't an option, booby trap your land where only you and your family know.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

nephilim said:


> If you can, Do a moat and bailey around your land. If you are that worried about prisoners, they will have a tough time getting in with that, they wouldn't be able to loot and carry things out if is there. Doesn't have to be too deep or too wide - 2metres deep by 5 metres wide, job done.
> 
> If that isn't an option, booby trap your land where only you and your family know.


Thanks Niph,

In my little part of heaven on Earth, we don't really get the metric system. A number of years ago, some foolish government bureaucrat decided to add to our current highway Mileage signs with brand new Kilometer signs. The ******** in FEMA Region IV took shotguns to most of them.

So, when I get my buddy, Big Ricky, over with his backhoe to dig my moat and bailey, I'll tell him 2 metres deep by 5 metres wide and he'll just look at me like I'm some crazy person. I'll have to convert it to the more common form of measurement, Yay wide by So deep. That'll do the trick! 

Anyone know where I can get some Piranhas?


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

ok...so in that case

7ft deep by 17 ft wide 

To quote Abe Simpson: "The metric system is the tool of the devil! My car gets forty rods to the hogshead and that's the way I likes it."


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

When electricity was first being used to lock & to open prison cells & doors some were bad design. So it was thought the best way to break someone out of prison was just remove the electricity from the prison. So they were redesigned that it took electricity to unlock them. But that was over 60 years ago. So for those that say all prisoners will run rapid when electricity is lost really shouldn't believe what they see on The Walking Dead.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> When electricity was first being used to lock & to open prison cells & doors some were bad design. So it was thought the best way to break someone out of prison was just remove the electricity from the prison. So they were redesigned that it took electricity to unlock them. But that was over 60 years ago. So for those that say all prisoners will run rapid when electricity is lost really shouldn't believe what they see on The Walking Dead.


TIME OUT PEOPLE, TIME OUT!!!!

Are you being for real or messing with us? We shouldn't believe what we see on The Walking Dead????? Blaspheme Witch! Away with thee!

Slippy then looks to his imaginary friends Carl and Darryl and says, "grab your bow Darryl, and Carl get that stupid Cavalry hat knock off of your greasy haired self and clean that 1911 you stole from Darryl, we're outta here"!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm still wondering how or why a small family band is safer in bug out mode, alone, desperate, dealing with the elements, and easily waylaid in unfamiliar surroundings than they are at home with at least the chance to fire from a relatively known site with all the needs of home ready at hand. 

I agree that some neighborhoods are death warmed over -- in that case one should probably consider a move now rather than later -- but simply taking pack to back and running somwhere probably isn't the better option for most, all the fictional works aside.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Am I being a bit picky to ask everyone on this forum to STOP USING THE STUPID PHRASE "SHELTER IN PLACE"!
> 
> Sorry Slippy has been dealing with bank regulations today and is not a happy man.


Where did that term ever get started?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> Where did that term ever get started?


Probably by some little [email protected]&sucker like Jay Carney or two lesbians (one a reporter for some DC Liberal rag and her partner a low ranking FEMA agent that tried heterosex with some other low ranking metro sexual in the obama regime) or something like that.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> That's a good time to go on the offense. Head over to the prison and start shooting them BEFORE they can get out. If you miss any, they'll head the other way and you'll be good.


Get them before they get you I like the way you think bigdogbuc


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Probably by some little [email protected]&sucker like Jay Carney or two lesbians (one a reporter for some DC Liberal rag and her partner a low ranking FEMA agent that tried heterosex with some other low ranking metro sexual in the obama regime) or something like that.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Anyone know where I can get some Piranhas?


Ye Olde Homestead is just a couple miles from the Okefenokee Swamp so we got that covered by alligators.


----------



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

A bug out location isn't somewhere you go on whim, by the time the worst has happened you should already have many dozen man hours building and preparing your shelter space. With that comes time in and on the land, you should be picking up little things. And for those of you outside my generation, there is a term coined by gamer nerds called Zerg tactics, it basically means to bury someone under a wall of bodies. The point of that is, you can't Zerg what you can't find. And your lying to yourself if you have a driveway made of concrete and think you "Live off the beaten path" if things are bad long enough there is no place with a predetermined roadway of anything but dirt or gravel that will stay safe. Think of it like this. If the grid is taken down, what is the worst that can happen. Because that is usually the first thing dumb people will do.

People on their own are smart, but add a second person and they are collectively dumber. This compounds for each person you add until you have our current American issue, the idiot apocalypse. And the next time you doubt the power of the idiot apocalypse sit in any city and count how long it takes for some moron to walk by with his second brain in his palm while texting....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DanteAHellsong said:


> A bug out location isn't somewhere you go on whim, by the time the worst has happened you should already have many dozen man hours building and preparing your shelter space. With that comes time in and on the land, you should be picking up little things. And for those of you outside my generation, there is a term coined by gamer nerds called Zerg tactics, it basically means to bury someone under a wall of bodies. The point of that is, you can't Zerg what you can't find. And your lying to yourself if you have a driveway made of concrete and think you "Live off the beaten path" if things are bad long enough there is no place with a predetermined roadway of anything but dirt or gravel that will stay safe. Think of it like this. If the grid is taken down, what is the worst that can happen. Because that is usually the first thing dumb people will do.
> 
> People on their own are smart, but add a second person and they are collectively dumber. This compounds for each person you add until you have our current American issue, the idiot apocalypse. And the next time you doubt the power of the idiot apocalypse sit in any city and count how long it takes for some moron to walk by with his second brain in his palm while texting....


Dante,

I had to read your post twice to make sure I understood what you were talking about. I'm still a bit lost on why you are hate the concrete industry so much? 
Its just some sand, portland cement and probably some aggregates. And you can "Zerg" someone under it if you need to.
And finally with all the brain surgeons on this Forum, collectively what does that make us?
Just sayin'


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I dunno, Slippy. 


All I know is my wife and I have been truly Blessed by The Lord to have been led by Him to the country life.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Probably by some little [email protected]&sucker like Jay Carney or two lesbians (one a reporter for some DC Liberal rag and her partner a low ranking FEMA agent that tried heterosex with some other low ranking metro sexual in the obama regime) or something like that.


Love it Slippy !


----------



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Dante,
> 
> I had to read your post twice to make sure I understood what you were talking about. I'm still a bit lost on why you are hate the concrete industry so much?
> Its just some sand, portland cement and probably some aggregates. And you can "Zerg" someone under it if you need to.
> ...


Lol can't say that I hate concrete or it's industry. Just saying it is an open pathway to plunder in the worst of situations.
Also, I guess that I have been blessed not to be aggrieved by these supposed rocket surgeons as all the people I have met here seem like good wholesome folks. Maybe I have just been lucky this far not to encounter a wild truckapottamus in its native habitat. But I like it here, I am rather fond of the people I have spoken with, and forgive me for my tendency to grump about "group dynamics"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DanteAHellsong said:


> Lol can't say that I hate concrete or it's industry. Just saying it is an open pathway to plunder in the worst of situations.
> Also, I guess that I have been blessed not to be aggrieved by these supposed rocket surgeons as all the people I have met here seem like good wholesome folks. Maybe I have just been lucky this far not to encounter a wild truckapottamus in its native habitat. But I like it here, I am rather fond of the people I have spoken with, and forgive me for my tendency to grump about "group dynamics"


10-4!
Good folk on here even those who are smart-asses!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm tellin' Inor you called him a smart ass.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm tellin' Inor you called him a smart ass.


Only....everyday!

Hey RPD,
On a separate note, give us the retirement countdown!!!!::clapping::


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Only....everyday!
> 
> Hey RPD,
> On a separate note, give us the retirement countdown!!!!::clapping::


Hmm. I have to stop and think........................
I'm not running a Short Timer's Calendar.
Let's see...................
My ETS (Estimated Time of Separation) is 4 October, 2014. So that makes it about 5 months and 9 days.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

pastornator said:


> I'm still wondering how or why a small family band is safer in bug out mode, alone, desperate, dealing with the elements, and easily waylaid in unfamiliar surroundings than they are at home with at least the chance to fire from a relatively known site with all the needs of home ready at hand.
> 
> I agree that some neighborhoods are death warmed over -- in that case one should probably consider a move now rather than later -- but simply taking pack to back and running somwhere probably isn't the better option for most, all the fictional works aside.


It just seems like you're giving up any tactical advantage if you leave the place you've (hopefully) taken the time to prepare to defend.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I believe this thread is a investment choice thread

spend the money on a bunker or buy a bol 

I hope I'm right on this one, as lots of opinions are based on setting up on a random bit of Bush and setting up camp, I honestly think this is a "should I build a shelter or buy a remote farm piece" 

with those choices buying a farm, and head down at least once a month to set up things, using different routes and such


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Everybody has to look at what they can and can't do. What they have and what they don't have. Every situation will not be the same as we have planned out in our head. If and when the SHTF, we will have to analyze the situation based on the info at hand (hoping the info is correct) and see which one of our plans can be modified to deal with the event. I am on the outer fringe of a large metro area. But there is no reason to past my house because mountains are right there. If there were a nuke detonation, those mountains may be my undoing unless I have 20 minutes head start. To me, survival will be a crap shoot. You pay your quarter, you take your chance, hoping you chose wisely. The only thing I have going for me is my altitude. If the ice caps melt, I'll be high and dry, maybe even be within walking distant to the new shore line. Yes, I know there are scenarios where I need to bug out. I just hope I can come up with something for a BOL soon.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Dante,
> 
> I had to read your post twice to make sure I understood what you were talking about. I'm still a bit lost on why you are hate the concrete industry so much?
> Its just some sand, portland cement and probably some aggregates. And you can "Zerg" someone under it if you need to.
> ...


Me too...

A couple of observations... IF one is smart enough -- and that does seem to be the gist of Dante's post -- then why is their PRIMARY location not already hand-picked? In other words, why is a bug out location that is so far off the beaten path that even suggesting the word CONCRETE (which is a very ancient invention, by the way) is wrong? Shouldn't people who are THAT smart already live somewhere where bugging out is not required?

And, a facination with piles of bodies as a prime defense sounds like someone who has never actually seen what a pile of bodies looks, smells, and feels like in real life. I PROMISE that NO ONE would remain in their current location with a pile of bodies just outside the door. The air would be un-breathable! Video games, while perhaps valuable for some training in reflexive actions, are not sufficient for the true sights and smells of reality. I'm not sure that there IS another smell on earth that is more horrid and life-altering than the smell of bodies decomposing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pastornator said:


> Me too...
> 
> A couple of observations... IF one is smart enough -- and that does seem to be the gist of Dante's post -- then why is their PRIMARY location not already hand-picked? In other words, why is a bug out location that is so far off the beaten path that even suggesting the word CONCRETE (which is a very ancient invention, by the way) is wrong? Shouldn't people who are THAT smart already live somewhere where bugging out is not required?
> 
> And, a facination with piles of bodies as a prime defense sounds like someone who has never actually seen what a pile of bodies looks, smells, and feels like in real life. I PROMISE that NO ONE would remain in their current location with a pile of bodies just outside the door. The air would be un-breathable! Video games, while perhaps valuable for some training in reflexive actions, are not sufficient for the true sights and smells of reality. I'm not sure that there IS another smell on earth that is more horrid and life-altering than the smell of bodies decomposing.


I have to agree with my intelligent friend pastornator. Hence I will continue to stand by my long time original plan of a single head on a pike at either the entrance to my property or the nearest "funnel" that potential trespassers might take. No pile of bodies for me thank you very much!
Slippy out


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, something I never considered, while I generally consider it better to stay where you are, unless you have to leave, in your case, I think if I were you, I'd consider changing residence.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

IMO, if you are able to live where you want to be if the SHTF, then you are way ahead of the game. In reality many people are unable to do so because of their jobs. But if you are able to, then you can start taking defensive steps now, and have everything ready to make additional improvements when needed. A good example IMO is have your home in a location that cannot be easily observed from the road, and have a gravel/dirt drive leading to the house. If the SHTF cover the drive or camouflage it with piles of limbs or weeds, close the gate to it, and hopefully people will think that it is just an entrance for a field. Oh yeah, don't forget to cut down your mail box and it's post and take it with you. 

As for a maximum prison being located within a mile of your location, I think that the odds are the if the SHTF the DOJ would order that all of the prisoners be freed. Screw all of the people who live within walking distance of the prison, those poor prisoners have their rights! If freed those misunderstood citizens are going to go looking for food, weapons, booze, transportation, and entertainment (as in having "fun" with your family). I know that it is much easier said then done, but were it me, if they built a prison that close to my home I would immediately start looking for a place to live allot further away.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

As a for instance, I DRIVE two hours every day to get to my job and return home. I do that because there is not a chance of my surviving for more than 15 minutes anywhere within 10 miles of where I work, and should I HAVE to exit that area during some scenario, it will be with as much stealth and as far OFF any roadways as possible for that first 10 miles. After that, I could even expect to just knock on some random door and at least find a place to rest for the night, but within the city, deathzone multiplied. I've chosen to live where I can live and pay the price in a commute (something I'm also working to resolve).

While I completely understand the concept of bugging out -- that is precisely what I am talking about doing from my workplace -- I cannot understand living where one's ONLY HOPE is to leave for some other place. LEAVE NOW!


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

pastornator said:


> As a for instance, I DRIVE two hours every day to get to my job and return home. I do that because there is not a chance of my surviving for more than 15 minutes anywhere within 10 miles of where I work, and should I HAVE to exit that area during some scenario, it will be with as much stealth and as far OFF any roadways as possible for that first 10 miles. After that, I could even expect to just knock on some random door and at least find a place to rest for the night, but within the city, deathzone multiplied. I've chosen to live where I can live and pay the price in a commute (something I'm also working to resolve).
> 
> While I completely understand the concept of bugging out -- that is precisely what I am talking about doing from my workplace -- I cannot understand living where one's ONLY HOPE is to leave for some other place. LEAVE NOW!


Good point pastornator, but for me I just moved back to where I was raised. I'm done moving since I have moved several times with my job. My parents and other family live in the same town. The advantage I have is my BOL is only 35 miles from where I live.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I am sure many of you have read the book one second after. Even though it is fiction I think it gives a darn good idea of what it could be like after tshtf . It gave us some ideas on what to be prepared for.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a BOL, but I do not expect to get there for several weeks. If everyone hits the road at the same time it could get real ugly real fast, all the preps in the world do you no good if you have to abandon them on the road.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

World history is replete with examples of people bugging out and driving any manner of motor vehicles, horse drawn wagons and pushing carts. It is not a pretty sight. Imagine the Interstate with the biggest stalled, rush hour traffic jam you have ever seen. Once the Interstate system is impassable, refugees will take to the secondary roads and then those roads will suffer the same congestion and immobility as the Interstate. Throw in some who have broken down, run out of gas or collided with another vehicle and the magnitude of the problem becomes clear. Does anyone remember the Gulf War and the "Road of Death" coming out of Kuwait City? Do you remember how the fleeing enemy traffic attempted to go around what was not moving? Due to a choke point that was made impassable by air strikes, the "Road of Death" just kept backing up and up. There was no place to go but those on the road never knew it. They did not know that escape was futile. Then along came coalition air power and the rest is history. We won't be subject to aerial attack, but I cannot think of a much worse place to be stuck than on a piece of Interstate or secondary roadway surrounded by angry and scared people. Soon, some stalled motorist will see a prepper in his motor vehicle, drinking water or eating an energy bar, and then all hell will break loose because they were not prepared and have no food or water. Of course, if this happens you will be defending your BOL which will now be your stalled motor vehicle. Not a pretty image.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with SoCal. If my memory serves correct, when Hurricane Rita was headed for Houston and everyone panicked (they saw what happened in Hurricane Katrina) and the roads out of Houston were glutted with traffic that didn't move for hours and hours. People ran out of gas, and in general it is what we will see around any major metro area.


----------



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> 10-4!
> Good folk on here even those who are smart-asses!


I should hope anyone here fits that bill I would rather ones arse be smart than skunky or leaden



pastornator said:


> Me too...
> 
> A couple of observations... IF one is smart enough -- and that does seem to be the gist of Dante's post -- then why is their PRIMARY location not already hand-picked? In other words, why is a bug out location that is so far off the beaten path that even suggesting the word CONCRETE (which is a very ancient invention, by the way) is wrong? Shouldn't people who are THAT smart already live somewhere where bugging out is not required?
> 
> And, a facination with piles of bodies as a prime defense sounds like someone who has never actually seen what a pile of bodies looks, smells, and feels like in real life. I PROMISE that NO ONE would remain in their current location with a pile of bodies just outside the door. The air would be un-breathable! Video games, while perhaps valuable for some training in reflexive actions, are not sufficient for the true sights and smells of reality. I'm not sure that there IS another smell on earth that is more horrid and life-altering than the smell of bodies decomposing.


And as for this statement, it wasn't a fascination so much as an observation. As I have heard said before, no one is locked up in prison for being smart. Usually it's for being dumb and/or slower than is absolutely nessicary. And I wouldn't wish the smell or any other contemplative association that comes with that many dead in real life. I have enough nightmares from the things as it is, and would wish no such thing on any person for any reason.

And SoCal92057 is right about that, however it's not just people bugging out that turn roads into a nightmare, it is those who simply vacate without a plan. If you haven't picked one up already, it is for this reason if no other that I recommend EVERYONE have a Thomas Guide in addition to what ever maps they may own. It may be a bit heavy and large but when push comes to shove those things can and will prove to you how true,y invaluable they truly are. Treat mapping your route like a game of chess. Pick a start and finish location and map out as many routes as you can and any choke points or last ditch by-ways that you can use to get from point A to B and have that many different routes selected as you have modes of transit to point B which though it pains many to plan for it, going on foot. I would never pack a BOB without twice the food I need to get from my usual location to my BOL. And that is at my walking pace not over land travel speed


----------

